# NEED A JOB? Live in Scotland?



## PJD (May 13, 2021)

We are looking for high quality painters handymen. 9 hours a night. £300 a night


----------



## mskprus (Aug 18, 2011)

PJD said:


> We are looking for high quality painters handymen. 9 hours a night. £300 a night


Address?
Let's do it...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll consider working for Scotch. You pay for the room and board.


----------



## PJD (May 13, 2021)

mskprus said:


> Address?
> Let's do it...


Tonight? Edinburgh? Lidl?


----------



## PJD (May 13, 2021)

CApainter said:


> I'll consider working for Scotch. You pay for the room and board.


Absolutely! When? Tonight?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Flights from NYC $870. 2 Nights painting covers flight. What a great way to see some of the UK. How many days painting you got?


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

cardgunner said:


> Flights from NYC $870. 2 Nights painting covers flight. What a great way to see some of the UK. How many days painting you got?


Factor in your 10 day quarantine too 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PJD said:


> Absolutely! When? Tonight?


I'm getting scared. No thanks.

Seriously, is it hard finding painters in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Frankie Frank (May 9, 2021)

I want to be connected in international Painting


----------



## Frankie Frank (May 9, 2021)

Yes I need a job


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Frankie's going to Scotland! Whoop!


----------



## Frankie Frank (May 9, 2021)

Yes I whish I will be in Scotland working pls help me if in any way to be connected with you and your company!!!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Frankie Frank said:


> I want to be connected in international Painting


It’s probably not as glamorous as it sounds.😉


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> It’s probably not as glamorous as it sounds.😉


All that’s missing is merchandise, and a bunch of YouTube videos.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> All that’s missing is merchandise, and a bunch of YouTube videos.


If Frankie does head to Scotland, I doubt the UK paparazzi will be waiting for him at the airport when he lands.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> If Frankie does head to Scotland, I doubt the UK paparazzi will be waiting for him at the airport when he lands.
> doubt the UK paparazzi will be waiting for him at the airport when he lands.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder how Frankie feels about wearing a skirt...I mean Kilt.


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

CApainter said:


> I wonder how Frankie feels about wearing a skirt...I mean Kilt.


It's 2021 CA - I'm not sure referring to our national dress as a skirt is a political correct. 

Please don't call it a dress either. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nut Hut wouldn't fly either?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I once heard a Kilt referred to as a Bumbrella.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe this isn't the best way to make International friends.

Good Luck Frankie!


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

Hahaha they're both new ones to me.

I can't wait to get my bumberella on when we are allowed weddings again.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> View attachment 112100


Well, those Brits will find any excuse to roll out a red carpet.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> Well, those Brits will find any excuse to roll out a red carpet.


I'm not sure how the Scotts will feel about being referred to as Brits.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> I'm not sure how the Scotts will feel about being referred to as Brits.


Apparently, Scotts have been Brits since 1707 when Queen Anne's Monarchy merged with the British Monarchy.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Apparently, Scotts have been Brits since 1707 when Queen Anne's Monarchy merged with the British Monarchy.


yes, but how do THEY feel about it? lol!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> yes, but how do THEY feel about it? lol!


I'm guessing pretty good given the Monarchy's reach, resources, and military strength. But now, we're venturing into politics and I just noticed RH's laser dot on my chest.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I'm guessing pretty good given the Monarchy's reach, resources, and military strength. But now, we're venturing into politics and I just noticed RH's laser dot on my chest.


Yeah, but is his aim steady? He’s getting on in years, ya know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, but is his aim steady? He’s getting on in years, ya know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If his isn't, mine is. Redundancy is the key.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Challenge accepted. 

Hey @Wildbill7145, you didn't vote for Doug Ford, did you?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's not get political.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I'm guessing pretty good given the Monarchy's reach, resources, and military strength. But now, we're venturing into politics and I just noticed RH's laser dot on my chest.


I'm convinced that both WildBills are in fact the same person. One acting as Super Moderator and the other living the high-life as a "general member".


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Let's not get political.


Hesitation, eh? Can't have weaknesses like that as a moderator. Justice must be swift.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

@Wildbill7145 - JK- easy to identify the Malinois. 









Our 8 week old puppy is arriving next week! White German Shepherd Dog. 
Man, I'm going to be tired.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> I'm convinced that both WildBills are in fact the same person. One acting as Super Moderator and the other living the high-life as a "general member".


Nada. I wouldn't have time to deal with two of me. One jerk is enough.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Masterwork said:


> Hesitation, eh? Can't have weaknesses like that as a moderator. Justice must be swift.


Thanks coach, were you wanting a vacation right away?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> @Wildbill7145 - JK- easy to identify the Malinois.
> View attachment 112105
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Beautiful dogs! Yes, you'll be getting up all night to deal with crying, pooping, peeing. Take as many pics as you can. We didn't get enough pics as they all turned out blurry because Ace wouldn't stop moving/destroying stuff/getting into things, etc.

Yep, he's a purebred Mal. 10 years old now. I'd love to get another, but my wife says we're too old for that now. I can't say I disagree, but if she ever suggests a little mop dog stuff is going to hit the fan.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I wonder how Frankie feels about wearing a skirt...I mean Kilt.


The last guy to call it a skirt- oh, he got kilt...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Thanks coach, were you wanting a vacation right away?


Can I book a couple of weeks around Thanksgiving?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Can I book a couple of weeks around Thanksgiving?


You may get it before that if you keep poking at the Dawg.!


----------



## Torontoscottishpainter (Mar 2, 2021)

CApainter said:


> I'm guessing pretty good given the Monarchy's reach, resources, and military strength. But now, we're venturing into politics and I just noticed RH's laser dot on my chest.


You can add my laser dot too

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Torontoscottishpainter said:


> You can add my laser dot too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


At least you don't have Harry and Mercal smearing your constitution... Oh., oh. I think I heard a shot! I might have to take cover in the "Outhouse". Convo out.


----------

